# trouble with android market



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

I cannot seem to get the android market access on my Fire. I downloaded the open market, but cannot find the right tutorial for the updated rooted. Can someone direct me to either an updated tutorial or walk me through? Still a Noob at this stuff but enjoy the challenge. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

Just to be clear you have the current market.apks correct?


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Look for a video on YouTube installing android market by Nat3mil. I swear by this guy he's awesome. Worked for me.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using RootzWiki


----------



## Zalyia38 (Jul 12, 2011)

pulmprincesss said:


> I cannot seem to get the android market access on my Fire. I downloaded the open market, but cannot find the right tutorial for the updated rooted. Can someone direct me to either an updated tutorial or walk me through? Still a Noob at this stuff but enjoy the challenge. Many thanks in advance.


Did you use root explorer to move to system/app and change permissions then install?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## pulmprincesss (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to all, just had to move vending. apk, and it worked perfect was loving life until charge port on KF died and had to get a new one.. Sorry forgot I had opened this so I will close out.


----------

